# How strong is Capone Bege?



## NUMBA1TROLL (Jan 14, 2016)

How strong is Capone Bege with his standard crew fighting alongside/hiding inside him?

Share your opinions and feel free to bash each other and get at each other's throats.


----------



## meingbolt (Jan 14, 2016)

About stronger than Sanji but weaker than Zoro.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 14, 2016)

He's the least relevant out of the supernova. Probably around Cavendish tier is a safe bet.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jan 14, 2016)

Who knows..we have no idea how strong he is and lacks feats.

He's hyped as one of the weakest SN but this might be wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jan 14, 2016)

I still think Bonney is the weakest SN.
Capone is around the same level as Urouge, in my opinion. 

That might change in the future, though.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 14, 2016)

Not sure but the way he is portrayed seems to suggest he is at the very least as strong as Sanji if not stronger. I find it highly unlikely a female will be the weakest of the SN though but either him or Bonney had the least hype pretimeskip. However it seems that regardless Oda is trying to portray the SN as relatively close, as people capable to push each other to at the very least high difficulty


----------



## Ajin (Jan 14, 2016)

To me, he did nothing impressive in new chapter. He made a cheap shot on Pekoms and tricked out Caesar. He never willed to fight with Sanji, so he used Nami and Chopper as hostages. Until he shows more feats, he is at best Pica level and remains one of the weakest of Supernovas.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 14, 2016)

Stronger than Sanji 

Weaker than Zoro


----------



## gold ace (Jan 14, 2016)

Stronger than Zoro 

Weaker than Sanji


----------



## 2Broken (Jan 14, 2016)

Well I doubt he has CoA and I also doubt he is all that impressive in hand to hand combat. At the end of the day I think it all comes down to the limits of his devil fruit, as I can see the castle concept giving him some pretty lethal options.

More than anything I think he is exceptionally cunning and ruthless and that is why he will be a threat. I don't think he is a better combatant than Sanji, but I can see him taking down someone who is under the "right" circumstances.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 14, 2016)

The fact he has his crew fight along side him in every battle, makes it not really his own strength.

Alone he is easily the weakest SN, with his crew he is likely in the top 10. 

Imo every SN is > Sanji. 

Zoro is mid tier SN level. 

Luffy is top tier SN level.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 14, 2016)

tiers above sanji yet tiers below zoro


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 14, 2016)

Far stronger than Sanji,Vergo and the Seats.

Much weaker than the top 3 supernovas (Luffy,Zoro,Kid)


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 14, 2016)

Zoro isn't even in the top 5 supernovas


----------



## Nello (Jan 14, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Far stronger than Sanji,Vergo and the Seats.
> 
> Much weaker than the top 3 supernovas (Luffy,Zoro,Kid)



That bait


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 14, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Zoro isn't even in the top 5 supernovas


Are you serious? 

Zoro is the 2nd strongest supernova behind Luffy


----------



## gold ace (Jan 14, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Zoro is the 2nd strongest supernova behind Luffy



 

That's going in my sig


----------



## trance (Jan 14, 2016)

Low end high tier.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 14, 2016)

Borderline mid and high tier

dude is a fucking fuckwit hate him more than Zoro

nah jk Zoro's the worst


----------



## giantbiceps (Jan 14, 2016)

About as strong as Old Chinjao.


----------



## AllyGator (Jan 15, 2016)

Pretty impossible to tell at this point. I'd like to think Sanji would give him a very high diff fight, but that might just be wishful thinking.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2016)

He's definitely stronger than Old Chinjao. Characters like him are stepping stones for the new gen. 

All Supernova _should_ be superior to him. Right now he's in the gray area of stronger than Franky but weaker than Sanji. There's just not enough to go on atm.


----------



## Rob (Jan 15, 2016)

Weaker than current Rob Lucci, but stronger than Zoro.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 15, 2016)

This thread is just silly. People have ruined it with Zoro wank. How can you be much stronger than Sanji but much weaker than Zoro? That's not even possible. They're equals whether you like it or not. And how is every SN stronger than Sanji if Zoro is one of them. I guess that just makes Zoro the weakest SN. Which isn't impossible because logically he and Killer (Low Nova) should be below Bonney, Urouge (Mid Nova) who are below Drake, Hawkins and Apoo (High Nova) who are below Luffy, Kid and Law (Top Nova) but we'll always have Zoro wankers so I'm not even going to argue with anyone here. Capone should be Mid Nova or High Nova, maybe even Top Nova based on the hype chapter we got on him. But I don't even care how strong he is. All I know is that he's not losing to Zoro. He gets shot like a dog just like Pekoms did. Why do you all just turn every thread into a Zoro wank thread or a Zoro v Sanji thread, knowing Zoro isn't that great and knowing he's equal to Sanji. It's just silly and you've all ruined this thread for me. Thanks. It'd be nice to discuss what things could be happening on the future but instead you are all tied up in an argument that started since Enies Lobby Arc.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 15, 2016)

Easy IzayaOrihara he's how it plays out.

Zoro is the 2nd strongest supernova.

Sanji is weaker than every single supernova.

Zoro would beats Vergo and Pica at the same time.

Sanji can't beat either of those 2 in a one on one.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 15, 2016)

I feel like this fred flinstone ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is a one-trick pony.

Like does anyone really expect him to have any sort of physical capabilities?

He seems like the type of fighter that just stands there and uses his DF


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 15, 2016)

He's pretty dangerous with his whole crew with him, I'd bet. I'm sure he's got plenty of tricks up his sleeve. He's probably the weakest SN in a straight up fight by himself, but no one could take him lightly. I don't know that you can say exactly how strong he is since his fighting style is so oddball, but if I were to guess I'd say Sanji would struggle to beat him.



IzayaOrihara said:


> This thread is just silly. People have ruined it with Zoro wank. How can you be much stronger than Sanji but much weaker than Zoro? That's not even possible. They're equals whether you like it or not. And how is every SN stronger than Sanji if Zoro is one of them. I guess that just makes Zoro the weakest SN. Which isn't impossible because logically he and Killer (Low Nova) should be below Bonney, Urouge (Mid Nova) who are below Drake, Hawkins and Apoo (High Nova) who are below Luffy, Kid and Law (Top Nova) but we'll always have Zoro wankers so I'm not even going to argue with anyone here. Capone should be Mid Nova or High Nova, maybe even Top Nova based on the hype chapter we got on him. But I don't even care how strong he is. All I know is that he's not losing to Zoro. He gets shot like a dog just like Pekoms did. Why do you all just turn every thread into a Zoro wank thread or a Zoro v Sanji thread, knowing Zoro isn't that great and knowing he's equal to Sanji. It's just silly and you've all ruined this thread for me. Thanks. It'd be nice to discuss what things could be happening on the future but instead you are all tied up in an argument that started since Enies Lobby Arc.



You say a thread was ruined by Zoro wank. You then immediately write a massive paragraph doing nothing but further egging on said wank and posting Zoro downplay of your own. Troll a _little_ more subtly, will you?


----------



## Sumu (Jan 15, 2016)

Like other people have said stronger than Sanji, but weaker than Zoro.
I wonder what variety of weapons he has in his arsenal, he could have different tools and weapons for different situations.
He could end up being a very versatile fighter.


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 15, 2016)

I would legit bet 100k of my money from my personal trust that Sanji could beat Capone.

Shit is ridiculous.

Because 1v1, he's without his FM and all his crew inside him


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2016)

I am not yet sold on Capone's fighting abilities.
When was the last time Capone fought all by himself?
Is he good enough to take beating and still continue to fight?
Is he a stationary fighter who just order arounds his minions?
Just having many fodders fight for you is simply not enough in battle of High tiers. 
His shrinking abilities although has possibilities of being hax.
I need to see them being used in practical battle first though.
Sanji High diffs him for now.
I consider him weakest SN and he still had shown nothing to contradict it yet.


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 15, 2016)

Ajin said:


> To me, he did nothing impressive in new chapter. He made a cheap shot on Pekoms


It may have been a cheap shot, but to be able to one shot a Pekoms level fighter like this definitely hyped him, especially since he hit an area that is supposed to be protected by Pekom's turtle defense, yet it went right through him and finished him in an instant. He even implied he could have completely blown him away if he wanted but didn't want to make much noise to not call out the minks 



> and tricked out Caesar.
> He never willed to fight with Sanji, so he used Nami and Chopper as hostages.


Like stated above, he did that to avoid the minks grouping against him. He said it himself that if they were to come, he knows well that they would side with Sanji and co. That's why he wanted to avoid this. Even if he knew could beat Sanji and Brook, he most likely also knew it would take a while, a while more than enough for the minks to come and group against him. He even seemed to be more worried about them, which in the end was to show his tactical skills in combat. He checked mate the entire curly pirates in an instant to the point they could do nothing else than surrender. 

Another point to know is that one of his men(Vito) apparently effortless captured Nami and Chopper, especially Chopper who isn't really that far from the mid trio level. That may imply that this Vito guy is at the very least mid trio strong, let alone Capone then. Obviously next chapter may clear some doubts, but it's heavy portrayal he got there no matter how you look at it


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 15, 2016)

Not sure but i guess i rank him below the M3 but above the mid trio when compared to the straw hats.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2016)

I doubt he can even beat Sanji.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 15, 2016)

How did he capture the swirly hats using a dozen fodders with guns


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 15, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Easy IzayaOrihara he's how it plays out.
> 
> Zoro is the 2nd strongest supernova.
> 
> ...



Wow, I thought you were sensible at one point 

Luffy~Kid>Law~Apoo~Hawkins~Drake>Zoro>Killer etc


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't get the wrong idea, he just cheap-shotted Pekoms, I doubt he was stronger than him.
Similar to Squardo stabbing Whitebeard. 

Not that I didn't like his way though, he was pretty bad ass there.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 15, 2016)

> Luffy~Kid>Law~Apoo~Hawkins~Drake>Zoro>Killer etc


You're the kind of guy that argues for Rayleigh being the 3rd strongest of the old gen while throwing Zoro under the bus and below all those irrelevant SNs?


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Amol said:


> I am not yet sold on Capone's fighting abilities.
> When was the last time Capone fought all by himself?
> Is he good enough to take beating and still continue to fight?
> Is he a stationary fighter who just order arounds his minions?
> ...



That's BS and you should know it.

I see everyone saying "he used the weaker SH as hostages."

These are the fking SHs we are talking about... yet people keep saying his crew are fodder...

FODDER CANNOT THREATEN ANY OF THE CURRENT SHs!

If they were really fodder any SH could eliminate them all and if Sanji was stronger than HIM, he would eliminate him.

>_>

Honestly this is just BS... 

Sanji dared to not even try to fight him, and it's complete BS to use the "The weaker SHs were hostages so he had to give him self up."

Wtf do you think is going to happen in a battle with a fucking yonko?

"Oh sorry, my weaker crew mates are here threatend by your commanders, me Sanji and Zoro give out selves up, just please don't hurt my fodder."

>_>

Omfg...

Sanji didn't fight because he saw a SN was there, a generation of high tier pirates Luffy is in, and he dared not even try and fight him because of that fact. >_> Sanji knows he is no match vs the SN.

Which btw proves without any kind of doubt that Zoro > Sanji. Why? BECAUSE ZORO IS ALSO A SN!


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah that too, I don't get how Kung Fu mode Chopper get captured like that, Bege's men sure are not fodders, somehow they are skilled enough to capture them easily, even fishmen army failed to do it.

But also they said they are taken by surprise, IIRC, they didn't know there were more than 2 enemies.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 15, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> You're the kind of guy that argues for Rayleigh being the 3rd strongest of the old gen while throwing Zoro under the bus and below all those irrelevant SNs?



I don't think I've ever said that Rayleigh was stronger than Garp 

I'm sure Zoro is going to surpass most of them in due time. But as it stands, Kidd has to have something up his sleeve that's compare-able to G4 if Oda still wants to go with Kidd being Luffy's biggest rival from the supernovas and be the equivalent to Roger's Whitebeard. Zoro doesn't have that, or hasn't shown that yet. 

If Kid is Luffy's equal, them my guess is Apoo and Hawkins are to Kid what Law is to Luffy.

Damn, this gave me an idea for a thread.


----------



## Ajin (Jan 15, 2016)

Kaiser said:
			
		

> It may have been a cheap shot, but to be able to one shot a Pekoms level fighter like this definitely hyped him, especially since he hit an area that is supposed to be protected by Pekom's turtle defense, yet it went right through him and finished him in an instant. He even implied he could have completely blown him away if he wanted but didn't want to make much noise to not call out the minks



Law was fucked badly after taking a couple of bullets to the chest, Pekoms took a burst from 2 gatling guns right in unguarded back. It's not a surprise that he was taken out by it. He wasn't wearing his turtle because it's part of his fruit, and it needs to be activated by user first (in most cases). Caribou used the same weapon and he leaved no mark on Pekoms when they fought. I bet this time wouldn't be different if Pekoms knew what it's coming. 



			
				Kaiser said:
			
		

> Like stated above, he did that to avoid the minks grouping against him. He said it himself that if they were to come, he knows well that they would side with Sanji and co. That's why he wanted to avoid this. Even if he knew could beat Sanji and Brook, he most likely also knew it would take a while, a while more than enough for the minks to come and group against him. He even seemed to be more worried about them, which in the end was to show his tactical skills in combat. He checked mate the entire curly pirates in an instant to the point they could do nothing else than surrender.



Capone showed great tactic skills, but it doesn't fill up his lack of feats. Just to remind you, he already failed once when Straw Hats fighted back against Big Mom ship and destroyed the part of it. Capone wasn't see it coming and did nothing to stop Sunny Go. It was similar to how things went on Zou, just with reversed roles.  



			
				Juvia. said:
			
		

> Sanji didn't fight because he saw a SN was there, a generation of high tier pirates Luffy is in, and he dared not even try and fight him because of that fact. >_> Sanji knows he is no match vs the SN.



So, Sanji who attacked Doflamingo (one of strongest and most terrifying Shichibukai) without hesitation was scared of strength of Capone? Who the fuck are trying to fool? Sanji wisely chose to not fight because Capone didn't attack him either, so risking the Nami and Chopper life wasn't exactly the best idea. Especially after Bege said he want to avoid making a fuss, and Straw Hats wanted the same due to Mink's condition.



			
				Juvia. said:
			
		

> Which btw proves without any kind of doubt that Zoro > Sanji. Why? BECAUSE ZORO IS ALSO A SN!



gtfo with this shit, we already have Vlad in this thread


----------



## Garcher (Jan 15, 2016)

Pekoms was equal to Kaido so he was equal to an Admiral (if not above) given that he oneshoted him he is stronger than a Yonko probably the same tier as Mihawk


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 15, 2016)

> I'm sure Zoro is going to surpass most of them in due time.


This BS again, Zoro is already stronger than them, he was trained by Mihawk and hasn't had to sweat a single time so far.



> if Oda still wants to go with Kidd being Luffy's biggest rival from the supernovas and be the equivalent to Roger's Whitebeard.


What? 
Kid was never meant to be Luffy's Whitebeard, that's Blackbeard's job.



> If Kid is Luffy's equal, them my guess is Apoo and Hawkins are to Kid what Law is to Luffy.


Kid isn't Luffy's equal, Zoro is stronger than Law,Apoo and Hawkins.


----------



## Empathy (Jan 15, 2016)

Weakest supernova until proven otherwise, in my opinion. I don't think he's proven to be stronger than Sanji yet either.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> That's BS and you should know it.
> 
> I see everyone saying "he used the weaker SH as hostages."
> 
> ...



Okay. 
Sanji is weakling(and not a SN). Zoro is strong.
There is no M3.
I got all that.
Happy?
So only question that I have to ask is who hurt you?
Because your entire post has absolutely no relation to mine whatsoever.
It only had start to end nonsensical straw mans.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Ajin said:


> So, Sanji who attacked Doflamingo (one of strongest and most terrifying Shichibukai) without hesitation was scared of strength of Capone? Who the fuck are trying to fool? Sanji wisely chose to not fight because Capone didn't attack him either, so risking the Nami and Chopper life wasn't exactly the best idea. Especially after Bege said he want to avoid making a fuss, and Straw Hats wanted the same due to Mink's condition.
> 
> 
> 
> gtfo with this shit, we already have Vlad in this thread



DD was about to destroy the SH ship with some SHs on it. >_> He had to save them... if Sanji thought he could take Capone HE WOULD HAVE... It's that simple.

No you gtfo... don't you dare put me in the same sentence with Vlad. >_>


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Amol said:


> Okay.
> Sanji is weakling(and not a SN). Zoro is strong.
> There is no M3.
> I got all that.
> ...



Only my first line was towards you.

Everything else was to everyone saying that shit.

If Capones men were fodder the SHs could easily take them, if Sanji could take Capone with his men with high dif then he could easily take him by him self with mid dif while the other SHs stomped the fodder and as such, he would have and they would have.

Yet, none of that happened and the SHs were forced to surrender.

The SN are the top pirates of their gen. No one from their gen not a SN can beat any of the SN.

No SN can casually take down another.

That's the way it should be.

The way Oda keeps making them relevant and showing them all the time, this SHOULD be obvious to everyone by now.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jan 15, 2016)

In all honesty, equal to or just slightly stronger than Sanji but weaker than Zoro


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 15, 2016)

He's below Sanji imo.
Imo Sanji would beat him if he knows about his DF, probably even if he does not. Definitely when Capone hasn't housed his crew.


----------



## Amol (Jan 15, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Only my first line was towards you.
> 
> Everything else was to everyone saying that shit.
> 
> ...



Because Nami and Chopper are W3 members and I would expect every SN to have atleast one member above them.
They were not fodders for Nami(but they were for Sanji. Term fodder has pretty wide range)
*And they were indeed taken hostages whether you like it or not doesn't matter.*
So Sanji obviously couldn't fight with his nakama being hostages. It got nothing to do with Sanji's own strength.
Bullets don't scare him.
So slow down with Sanji downplay, will ya?
OT : For now untill Capone shows better feats, he is weakest SN and Sanji High diffs him.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 15, 2016)

Amol said:


> Because Nami and Chopper are W3 members and I would expect every SN to have atleast one member above them.
> They were not fodders for Nami(but they were for Sanji. Term fodder has pretty wide range)
> *And they were indeed taken hostages whether you like it or not doesn't matter.*
> So Sanji obviously couldn't fight with his nakama being hostages. It got nothing to do with Sanji's own strength.
> ...



So what is going to happen when the crew go take down a yonko and the W3 members are fighting yonko commanders them selves? 

Are Luffy, Zoro and Sanji just going to surrender so the W3 members don't get hurt?

Hell no...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 15, 2016)

Stronger then sanji weaker then zoro.


----------



## gold ace (Jan 15, 2016)

If Capone is an 100, then 

Doffy is a 130
Luffy is a 130
Sanji is a 115
Zoro is a 105


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 15, 2016)

gold ace said:


> If Capone is an 100, then
> 
> Doffy is a 130
> Luffy is a 130
> ...



what a retarded post lol if Capone is 100 then DD is at least 1000 and Luffy/Zoro are easily above 800


----------



## gold ace (Jan 15, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> what a retarded post lol if Capone is 100 then DD is at least 1000 and Luffy/Zoro are easily above 800



No. 10char.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 15, 2016)

I doubt Sanji would lose to him. Capone is definitely not beating Luffy, Law and Zoro.

He haven't even shown his superiority over Sanji. Sanji high diffs him.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jan 15, 2016)

Sanji brought brook with him incase a fight did happen, which means sanji was confident him and brook could probably take the 2, he just wanted to use words instead of causing an uproar when the minks were recovering. Plot is the only reason the swirlyhats were captured, just like plot was the reason zoro got taken out by the yeti cool bros.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2016)

Bravo, OL. Bravo. Amazing as always.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 15, 2016)

DarkRasengan said:


> Sanji brought brook with him incase a fight did happen, which means sanji was confident him and brook could probably take the 2, he just wanted to use words instead of causing an uproar when the minks were recovering. Plot is the only reason the swirlyhats were captured, just like plot was the reason zoro got taken out by the yeti cool bros.



the question is why did Sanji felt like he need Brook's help to fight


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Jan 15, 2016)

All SNs>sanji seems like a pretty weak argument to me. We also have a reason now as to why oda couldn't make him super notorious at the time.


----------



## monkey d ace (Jan 15, 2016)

Capone alone = no clue
Capone with crew = around sanji level by portrayal, feats are a bit shady ATM.


----------



## killfox (Jan 17, 2016)

^ equal to Sanji? 

If Capone wasn't trying to capture Sanji and his crewmates they would have been dead. Yes he got caught pff guard but there are more hax devil fruits out there.

First meeting Capone 1 Sanji 0


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 17, 2016)

Franky level. But he is much more cunning and sneaky.


----------



## cry77 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sanji is not the captain. He cannot just declare war on other pirates without his captain, and Capone clearly showed no intention of fighting him. So you expect Sanji to just wreck his shit without even talking to him?

Stronger than or not, Sanji should know Capone is not to be taken lightly, but that doesnt mean he cant beat him in a straight up fight.
I wouldnt be surprised if sometime during this flashback, Sanji is pressured enough to fight Capone, perhaps even with the upper hand, and then Sanji offers to go along if he leaves the other SHs alone.


None of the current chapters showing in any ways portrays Capone>Sanji.

Capone was just given the same "new arc character hyping" everyone gets.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 17, 2016)

100 Luffy
99 Kidd
98 Law
96 Drake
95 Zoro, Hawkins
93 Apoo
92 Sanji, Killer,  Uroge
90 Bonney, Capone


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 18, 2016)

"stronger than Sanji weaker than Zoro" used to be a joke in OL

now it's actually turned into an entire tier


----------



## Yuki (Jan 18, 2016)

I hate people that wank just way too much.

Zoro has shown he is far above Sanji just as Luffy in G4 has shown he is far above Zoro.

The M3 dynamic still exists, it's just much further apart than it was pre skip. 

The shit head people that say. "When Sanji goes all out he will show is is on Zoro's level." Or "When Zoro goes all out you will see he is on G4s level."

You all need to shut up and wait till we see them go all out.

Until then they are not on level.

Luffy > Zoro > Sanji

Luffy top SN level > Zoro Mid SN level > Sanji bottom SN level.

Kid, Luffy, Law, Drake, Hawkins, Apoo, Urouge, Capoon, Bonny

Killer is to Kid what Zoro is to Luffy. So for me Killer > Zoro.

The reason i always put Kid and Killer above Luffy and Zoro is simple, i think they are going to be arc villeins at one point. And Luffy nor Zoro will surpass Kid and Killer until they fight them. However the difference is small, maybe the smallest in all of the SN.

Sanji is the closest pirate of any crew to the SN. However he does not surpass any of them. That may even change if any of the other SN have really strong First Mates.


----------



## gold ace (Jan 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I hate people that wank just way too much.
> 
> Zoro has shown he is far above Sanji just as Luffy in G4 has shown he is far above Zoro.
> 
> ...





I thought you were a good poster


----------



## X18999 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's funny people still think the other Supernova are going to be anything other than Luffy's bitches at the end... 'Rivals'... lol.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 19, 2016)

X18999 said:


> It's funny people still think the other Supernova are going to be anything other than Luffy's bitches at the end... 'Rivals'... lol.



 

I've been saying this for years. 

The only possible candidate for rivalry is Kid and ONLY Kid. 

He's the only Supernova that has a first mate that is a fellow supernova, just like Luffy and Zoro. Oda is trying to pin these two crews against each other I'm guessing because they are the only two crews from the 11 that can actually compete against each other. The SHs vs any other supernova crew would be a one sided battle. The Kid pirates vs any other Supernova crew would be a one sided battle. That leaves these two crews against each other.

As of Law, Drake and the rest of the supernovas. No one stands a chance for being a rival with some real threat. But they're going to play a huge role in the war, that's it.


----------



## monkey d ace (Jan 19, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I hate people that wank just way too much.
> 
> Zoro has shown he is far above Sanji just as Luffy in G4 has shown he is far above Zoro.
> 
> ...


I also think the gap between the M3 grew after the TS and will continue to grow as the story progress, if the gap remains like it was preTS, then by eos we'll end up with 3 yonkou+ level fighters which is absurd. Even by SHs standards


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 19, 2016)

Sanji is probably the most underrated person here ... Jesus ... 

Define overall level function for the set of all fighter *F*:
*lev: F ---> [0,100]* with *lev( f )* and *f *in *F*.

Define the symmetric gap function between two fighter:
*gap:  F x F ---> [0,100]* with *gap( f1, f2 ) =  | lev( f1 ) - lev( f2 ) |* and* f1,f2 *in *F*.

*gap( Luffy , Zoro ) > gap( Zoro , Sanji ) * q.e.d.

Simple as that -.-


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 20, 2016)

Magentabeard said:


> In all honesty, equal to or just slightly stronger than Sanji but weaker than Zoro


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.


Leopard said:


> Like other people have said stronger than Sanji, but weaker than Zoro.


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji





meingbolt said:


> About stronger than Sanji but weaker than Zoro.


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.


HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Stronger than Sanji
> Weaker than Zoro


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.


savior2005 said:


> tiers above sanji yet tiers below zoro


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Stronger then sanji weaker then zoro.


Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.



Its sad what this forum has come to ......


Anyway;


truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> All SNs>sanji seems like a pretty weak argument to me. We also have a reason now as to why oda couldn't make him super notorious at the time.



I dunno. I know others will be opinionated differently but in my opinion
Sanji = Zoro/Killer (Low SN Tier) < Bonney/Urouge/Capone (Mid SN Tier) < Apoo/Hawinks/Drake (High SN Tier) < Law/Kid/Luffy (Top SN Tier)

Why would an SN First Mate be stronger than a SN Captain? Is Marco stronger than Kaido? Is Jack stronger than Big Mom? Is Perona stronger than Crocodile? Is Pica stronger than Mihawk?

This whole Zoro > every SN except Luffy thing is just dumb im actually sitting here laughing

And no one should ask me if Killer or Sanji can peat Pica or anything like that for two reasons
1. We havent seen Sanji or Killer go all out post timeskip
2. Luffy can beat Enel but other people on the same level of pre-ts Luffy cant because they arent rubber. In the same way Zoro is suited to fighting Pica and Sanji is not. Sanji is a better match for Doflamingo than Zoro is (due to Sanji's mobility)



Extravlad said:


> This BS again, Zoro is already stronger than them, he was trained by Mihawk and hasn't had to sweat a single time so far.
> 
> 
> What?
> ...



Zoro is not better than any SN besides Killer in my opinion

He clashes blades with killer and may or may not beat him. As for the rest.
Urouge: Tanks Zoro slashes, turns the damage into strength and pummels Roronoa
Capone: Zoro gets shot like a dog
Bonney: turns Zoro into a cute baby and tickles him until he dies of laughter
Drake: An Ancient Zoan with full body COA isnt going down to a pair of knives
Apoo: blows Zoro up like he blew Kizaru up
Hawkins: Zoro cant kill him. He goes Zoan and negs Zoro
Kid: Uses magnetism to take Zoro's toys away from him, causing him to cry like a baby and die of low body water levels
Law: lol. Gamma Knife, Counter Shock, Scalpel, Sterben, Punk Hazard finishing move, take your pick
Luffy: G2 (definetly needed)G3 (probably needed)/G4 (maybe needed) solos



Erkan12 said:


> Don't get the wrong idea, he just cheap-shotted Pekoms, I doubt he was stronger than him.
> Similar to Squardo stabbing Whitebeard.
> 
> Not that I didn't like his way though, he was pretty bad ass there.



I agree with this


Vivo Diez said:


> Wow, I thought you were sensible at one point
> 
> Luffy~Kid>Law~Apoo~Hawkins~Drake>Zoro>Killer etc



Exactly Vivo Diez
And no, Extravlad was never sensible. The guy once told me Mihawk could beat Shanks and Big Mom lol. He thinks Mihawk has G4 (otherwise i dont know why he thinks Mihawk can beat Doflamingo and get out of Parasite)



Coruscation said:


> He's pretty dangerous with his whole crew with him, I'd bet. I'm sure he's got plenty of tricks up his sleeve. He's probably the weakest SN in a straight up fight by himself, but no one could take him lightly. I don't know that you can say exactly how strong he is since his fighting style is so oddball, but if I were to guess I'd say Sanji would struggle to beat him.


Yeah. His surprise attacks can ... well ... take you by surprise ...





> You say a thread was ruined by Zoro wank. You then immediately write a massive paragraph doing nothing but further egging on said wank and posting Zoro downplay of your own. Troll a _little_ more subtly, will you?





Boi sitdown. I spoke the truth. You continue masturbating wherever you are. Don't come for me unless i send for you.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Extravlad said:


> Easy IzayaOrihara he's how it plays out.
> 
> Zoro is the 2nd strongest supernova.
> 
> ...




Zoro is the weakest or 2nd weakest SN

And like i said before, some people do good against some opponents while some do better against others. Zoro has the firepower to beat Pica. Sanji does not. However, Sanji has the mobility to be able to even touch Doflamingo. Zoro wouldn't even be able to get within a 100 metre radius of him in those same circumstances. 


cry77 said:


> Sanji is not the captain. He cannot just declare war on other pirates without his captain, and Capone clearly showed no intention of fighting him. So you expect Sanji to just wreck his shit without even talking to him?
> 
> Stronger than or not, Sanji should know Capone is not to be taken lightly, but that doesnt mean he cant beat him in a straight up fight.
> I wouldnt be surprised if sometime during this flashback, Sanji is pressured enough to fight Capone, perhaps even with the upper hand, and then Sanji offers to go along if he leaves the other SHs alone.
> ...



Exactly to eveyrthing you just said


----------



## gold ace (Jan 20, 2016)

IzayaOrihara said:


> Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.
> 
> Impossible. Zoro = Sanji
> Impossible. Zoro = Sanji.
> ...



I like this guy


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 20, 2016)

Zoro is stronger than every single Supernova not named Luffy.


----------



## Raiden34 (Jan 20, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is stronger than every single Supernova not named Luffy.



No, I think he is stronger than Luffy too.

1- Zoro

...
...
...
10- Other supernovas


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 20, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is stronger than every single Supernova not named Luffy.



You liar. You wanted to say that Zoro would neg diff. Mihawk.


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Jan 20, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is stronger than every single Supernova not named Luffy.



Wrong.
Luffy/Kid/Law
Drake/Apoo/Hawkins
Bonney/Urouge/Capone
Zoro/Killer(/Sanji)*
If im wrong counter my previous post*
*Spoiler*: _This bit in particular_ 





IzayaOrihara said:


> He clashes blades with killer and may or may not beat him. As for the rest.
> Urouge: Tanks Zoro slashes, turns the damage into strength and pummels Roronoa
> Capone: Zoro gets shot like a dog
> Bonney: turns Zoro into a cute baby and tickles him until he dies of laughter
> ...


----------



## Fanta09 (May 5, 2022)

Bege is most definitely not stronger than sanji lol. He’s weaker and slower. The only thing he has over sanji is numbers but a majority of his men are just basic meat heads with guns, definitely not coming close to the amount of situations and punishment sanji has been put through. Plus he just lacks a lot of feats. If sanji gets caught in the castle then he’s in trouble but I doubt he’d just walk in. Or if bege goes on the defense with castle then sanji isn’t damaging anything but it’s not like bege is going to hit sanji since he’s just faster.


----------



## Great Potato (May 5, 2022)

Fanta09 said:


> Bege is most definitely not stronger than sanji lol. He’s weaker and slower. The only thing he has over sanji is numbers but a majority of his men are just basic meat heads with guns, definitely not coming close to the amount of situations and punishment sanji has been put through. Plus he just lacks a lot of feats. If sanji gets caught in the castle then he’s in trouble but I doubt he’d just walk in. Or if bege goes on the defense with castle then sanji isn’t damaging anything but it’s not like bege is going to hit sanji since he’s just faster.



This thread is over 6 years old, that was a much different version of Sanji being discussed here.


----------



## Fanta09 (May 5, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> This thread is over 6 years old, that was a much different version of Sanji being discussed here.


I know, I wasn’t referring to the sanji today, the things I said still applies to the sanji being discussed back then. Bege is not hitting sanji, he’s far slower, the most he has going for him is defense.


----------



## IHateAnnoyingJerks (May 5, 2022)

All supernovas are at minimum F6 level.


----------

